# Fun with Ramen noodles...



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Saw this at Wal-Mart the other day. Figured we all could use more money saving ideas.


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

YUM-MY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

ramen noodle tacos...interesting


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Let me be the first to say: As much as I love Ramen and as much as I love tacos, I will never love Ramen tacos.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

szyzk said:


> Let me be the first to say: As much as I love Ramen and as much as I love tacos, I will never love Ramen tacos.


how bad could it be? i have spaghetti sandwiches sometimes...


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

shuckins said:


> how bad could it be? i have spaghetti sandwiches sometimes...












I can make the connection, from sopping up spaghetti sauce that is still on the plate (and maybe getting a few noodles in there) to just skipping the plate altogether...

But again: No Ramen tacos!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Let me be the first to say: As much as I love Ramen and as much as I love tacos, I will never love Ramen tacos.


Andrew, you'll never really know unless you try.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Andrew, you'll never really know unless you try.


A man has his limits. I'm standing my ground on this one. eep:

Don't let me stop you from enjoying them, though.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

szyzk said:


> A man has his limits. I'm standing my ground on this one. eep:
> 
> Don't let me stop you from enjoying them, though.


Couldn't stop me if you wanted to, brother.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Couldn't stop me if you wanted to, brother.


Here then, you and Shuckins can share!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Ramen S'mores lol


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

My wife buys these as graduation gifts (HS grads) for family members...as we think ALL, well...most of us anyway...are flat BROKE in college and this is about what they get to eat...Ramen...now they can have them with CLASS! (If possible)...

Sadly, and you tell by looking at me...I have a bowl of Ramen ($0.14) just about every day for lunch at work!


----------

